# zwei netzwerkkarten in einem pc,  nicht richtig



## jobox (30. September 2004)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,
ich bin neu hier und habe natürlich sofort eine Frage, die mich schon sehr lange stört:

ich habe folgendes System:

- Win Xp Pro SP2
- Karten:

- Realtek RTL8139 (TwistedPair) geht zur X-Box
- Adaptec ANA-6911/TX (TwistedPair / BNC-Combi) geht über BNC zum IP-COP (Linux-Router)

Das Prob ist nun, daß ich nur eine zur Zeit nutzen kann.
Wenn das Kabel NICHT in der X-Box steckt, kann ich wunderbar surfen. Steckte ich aber zusätzlich das Kabel in die X-Box kann ich wunderbar eine Verbindung zur X-Box aufbauen, aber keine Seite mehr im Browser aufrufen.
Vor dem SP2 ging es auch schon nicht.

Hier noch ein paar Daten zu den Karten:

- Realtek:
 IP: 192.168.10.10 SubMask: 255.255.255.0

- Adaptek:
 IP: 192.168.10.24 SubMask: 255.255.255.0

Was kann ich da machen, das ich beide Karten gleichzeitig nutzen kann?

vielen Dank schon mal im Vorraus!

jobox


----------



## hulmel (30. September 2004)

> - Realtek:
> IP: 192.168.10.10 SubMask: 255.255.255.0
> - Adaptek:
> IP: 192.168.10.24 SubMask: 255.255.255.0
> Was kann ich da machen, das ich beide Karten gleichzeitig nutzen kann?


Die beiden Karten in verschieden Subnetze packen.
Wen die Karten im gleichen Subnetz sind und funktionieren, wird die Schnellere genommen.


----------



## jobox (1. Oktober 2004)

Danke schön schon mal dafür, aber, da ich nicht so recht die Ahnung von Netzwerken habe, könnte mir bitte noch mal jemand ein beispiel geben. Ich habe mal die X-Box-Verbindung auf 255.255.255.128, mal auf 255.255.254.0 und mal auf ein paar andere gesetzt.
Bei der ...128 war das Prob das alte. Bei ...254..., habe ich keine verbingung hin bekommen und bei den anderen hat windows gesagt, das die IP und die Subnetzmaske nicht zusammen passen.

Also bitte kann mir einer mal helfen.

vielen danke schon mal

jobox


----------



## mamad (1. Oktober 2004)

versuch mit:
1)

192.168.10.62
255.255.192.0

2)
oder wenn es geht mach 2 network dann funkt 100%
network1:
192.168.0.2
255.255.255.0

network2:
172.16.0.2
255.255.0.0


----------



## TheNBP (1. Oktober 2004)

Schau auch mal nach ob bei der Netzwerkkarte an der die X-Box hängt ein Gateway eingetragen ist. Wenn ja, löschen.


----------

